# Diamondback Archery Shop



## olinprice (Jan 10, 2016)

Diamondback Archery Shop 3D shoot schedule. Address will be Superior Way Thomson GA 30824
February 7
March 20
April 10
May 15
June 19
July 17
August 14
Classes will be known 50 money, Open money/trophy men/women, Hunter, Youth, Cub, Traditional, Crossbow Money class . Known $25, Open $20, Adult trophy classes $15 Youth $10 Cubs $5 There will be a top5 shoot down for the Known money. Registration 9-2 drinks and food available James 706-872-4336. Olin 706-361-1675


----------



## olinprice (Jan 17, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## drandolph (Jan 17, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 20, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Glynn598 (Jan 30, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Its Amazing (Feb 2, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Its Amazing (Feb 5, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Weeks (Feb 6, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Monster02 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bump! Come Join us this weekend!!


----------



## drandolph (Mar 18, 2016)

i'll b there,tell tyler to b ready! lol


----------



## Glynn598 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tomorrow's shoot will be at the shop address...........


----------



## Weeks (Apr 10, 2016)

1255 mt pleasant rd Thomson Georgia 30824


----------



## drandolph (Apr 10, 2016)

great shoot today


----------



## chill15 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice course James. We enjoyed it. Ken and Hunter


----------



## chill15 (Apr 11, 2016)

Scores?


----------



## Monster02 (May 10, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## olinprice (May 13, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Weeks (Jun 18, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## olinprice (Jun 19, 2016)

They got a awesome course set up y'all come check it out


----------



## Vaughn726 (Aug 17, 2017)

Can you post the web sight url?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 17, 2017)

No but he can email it to you or you can Google it.


----------



## Vaughn726 (Aug 17, 2017)

Google hasn't helped. It gives me a shop in Arizona.


----------

